# queen cell confinement cage.



## Beehappy1950 (Oct 16, 2008)

When confining a queen to a certain frame with a cage should you use 1/8 in. wire and put her in there by her self? Or should I use a chunk of queen excluder and let the nurse bees run with her? Thanks Harold


----------



## Beehappy1950 (Oct 16, 2008)

I should have added that I am wanting some cells to with eggs to make quees with. Not an introduction cage. Thanks


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

need to confine her to a frame with queen excluder so she will have nurse bees in with her when she lays eggs in the comb for grafting


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If the purpose is to restrict a laying queens space, #5 hardware cloth is called for. If the purpose is to protect the queen during introduction then #8 is called for.

http://www.bushfarms.com/images/QueenConfinement5.jpg

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfaqs.htm#pushincage


----------



## Beehappy1950 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks Velbert and Michael. I do have a question Michael. Where do you get #5 or #8 Hardware cloth. I cant seem to find but 1/4 in. Thanks Harold


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Brushy Mt, Betterbee and I'm sure some others carry the #5. If you want a lot you can get any hardware store to order it.


----------

